# Colne, Lancashire



## Croftland1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Has anyone parked overnight in Colne? I'm considering attending an event there and it looks like the leisure centre car park may be a good place to try.


----------



## wildman (Dec 6, 2016)

sorry I cannot help but with the number of members in that area I'm sure someone will be along, of course  you can download the wilding poi set and get your answer right away.


----------



## Croftland1 (Dec 7, 2016)

wildman said:


> sorry I cannot help but with the number of members in that area I'm sure someone will be along, of course  you can download the wilding poi set and get your answer right away.



There's nothing in Colne on the POIs, hence my question. Thanks though.


----------



## wints (Dec 7, 2016)

Once over-nighted (about 18 months ago)  in nearby Barrowford at the Pendle Tourist centre. That's a couple of miles from Colne.
What about Boundary Mill CP...that's massive.

regards
Allen


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 7, 2016)

wints said:


> Once over-nighted (about 18 months ago)  in nearby Barrowford at the Pendle Tourist centre. That's a couple of miles from Colne.
> *What about Boundary Mill CP...that's massive.*
> 
> regards
> Allen




I think it gets closed at night Allen.


----------



## Dowel (Dec 7, 2016)

I think that Boundary Mill does have a set of gates, only been there in opening hours but expect they are there to be used.

There are several rural spots and some "pubstops" within 20 minutes drive but I guess you want to be in walking distance.

The parking bays at Pendle Leisure Centre look a bit small for the van in your avatar but why not ring them and ask?
We only did a town stopover once so far, in Ross on Wye at Red Meadow next to the swimming pool. It was OK, actually good except for the security lights and generator on the Aldi building site and the early morning 06:45 wake up by staff and swimmers arriving for a pre work dip!

There is a useful parking app which allows you to enter arrival and leaving times to find the best car park at 
http://en.parkopedia.co.uk/parking/...e/?arriving=201612071030&leaving=201612071230


----------



## saxonborg (Dec 7, 2016)

There is a parking area on Colne road ( B6247) just before it's junction with Gisburn road. I don't know if there are any restrictions, it is certainly big enough to take motorhome and campervans  . It is not a pay and display but last time I was there, there was an honesty box in the wall. If you look on Google maps it is easy to spot.


----------



## Mikeingham (Dec 7, 2016)

*Clone lancashire*

I used to live in colne
For my money the town is ok and safe
But you should drive out towards foul ridge 
Earby  barrowford blacko barley all scenic spots this time of year will find somewhere
Or try country pub nearby.
Good luck will be cold
You can tell when it's summer in colne ...when the rain gets warmer!


----------



## sasquatch (Dec 7, 2016)

Heritage centre is still ok but there is a pub stop   in Higham the Four Alls inn has some services Four Alls Inn | Welcome


----------



## Croftland1 (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I have some good options there.


----------



## noah and nelly (Dec 7, 2016)

*Colne*

We go to Colne every year for The Great British Blues Fest. and stay at the rugby club. I'm sure they would let you use their carpark for a small donation. It's on Harrison Dr. 53.863237, -2.180298 a short but steep 20 min. walk to town centre. Hope this helps.


----------



## jeffmossy (Dec 7, 2016)

Lots of parking along here  Google Maps


----------



## Croftland1 (Dec 8, 2016)

jeffmossy said:


> Lots of parking along here  Google Maps



This link is to a residential street in Brierfield


----------

